# Heatwave coming to New Orleans .... 11/5/10



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Orleans has been known to battle some very high temperatures but will they be able to withstand tonight's Heatwave?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heh I think this is gonna be a hell of a game, and really dont know what to make of it. I think we know cp3s gonna be bring his a++++ game tonight, we know he has that extra gear an I feel like hes gonna be in overdrive his whole time on the court. I would like to see okafor expand on the game he had the other night, he was amazing at protecting the rim and brought his offense along as well. If the team can get the interior defenders in foul trouble for the heat then that can swing things considerably, so we'll see. I dont need to be stupid and predict a win or anything, but taking the L and playing a hard fought game is a great consolation prize to not winning.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

!!!!!! hell of a game, I'm left a smidge in shock. Im stuck at work too so I cant change outta my damn clothes that I sweat through watching the game, feels like I just ran a damn marathon.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> !!!!!! hell of a game, I'm left a smidge in shock. Im stuck at work too so I cant change outta my damn clothes that I sweat through watching the game, feels like I just ran a damn marathon.


LOL!! I keep telling myself, "it's just a game" but these guys are going to give me a heart attack. Down the stretch I also kept telling myself, come on Hornets, I know basketball is a game of runs but you can't lead the entire game just to lose at the very end. That shot by Trevor was crazy!! And Emeka played the game of his life. If it wasn't, it has to be close to it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL!! I keep telling myself, "it's just a game" but these guys are going to give me a heart attack. Down the stretch I also kept telling myself, come on Hornets, I know basketball is a game of runs but you can't lead the entire game just to lose at the very end. That shot by Trevor was crazy!! And Emeka played the game of his life. If it wasn't, it has to be close to it.


I screamed loud enough to resonate in my store and people in the mall hallway looked in at me like i had tourettes or somethin. It certainly unfolded in a dramatic fashion, and above all it was just an awesome intense game to watch. it got to the point in the fourth where I was like.. win or lose, yall busted your ass the entire game and seriously turned some heads. 5 wins in a row anytime in the season is no joke, but to start the season like that is pretty special.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What a game!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> *I screamed loud enough to resonate in my store and people in the mall hallway looked in at me like i had tourettes or somethin*. It certainly unfolded in a dramatic fashion, and above all it was just an awesome intense game to watch. it got to the point in the fourth where I was like.. win or lose, yall busted your ass the entire game and seriously turned some heads. 5 wins in a row anytime in the season is no joke, but to start the season like that is pretty special.


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> What a game!


What a game indeed.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The zebras really gave Miami a shot in that game. Haslem was clearly not in position when CP took off, that should have been an and 1 with all the drama ending right there. I guess that's a technical this year, but they should think about eliminating bad calls and then they wouldn't have to punish people for not liking bad calls.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> The zebras really gave Miami a shot in that game. Haslem was clearly not in position when CP took off, that should have been an and 1 with all the drama ending right there. I guess that's a technical this year, but they should think about eliminating bad calls and then they wouldn't have to punish people for not liking bad calls.


one of the final plays where lebron got sent to the line I watched a few times to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me... lebron hooked his arm inside of ariza and pulled him in to draw the contact and get the foul. The comedic value was much higher for me since some heat homer on the main forum literally said about an hour before that happened that lebron and wade dont make any dirty plays :/


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

it was this one right here!! it was way better in realtime because they were running side by side and you could see everything unfold.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> it was this one right here!! it was way better in realtime because they were running side by side and you could see everything unfold.


I remember that play. And I remember thinking it was bull.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> it was this one right here!! it was way better in realtime because they were running side by side and you could see everything unfold.





Diable said:


> The zebras really gave Miami a shot in that game. Haslem was clearly not in position when CP took off, that should have been an and 1 with all the drama ending right there. I guess that's a technical this year, but they should think about eliminating bad calls and then they wouldn't have to punish people for not liking bad calls.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------

